# MYSTERY DISEASE - Be aware!



## Perluna (Oct 1, 2013)

I have done a lot of research on the particular symptoms that my mouse experienced, however, I have never come to a specific conclusion. Nothing ever quite adds up. But I would like to add this topic because I want to make others aware of the illness, and the possible outcome.

Two mice I know (one mine, one belonging to someone else) have got this illness so far. Over a period of 5 days, the symptoms worsened, eventually resulting in death. The mice done everything normally up until their last day (eating, drinking, etc.).

*Symptoms*
- sudden and/or extreme weight loss
- rough/untidy coat
- hunched walking (as if walking on tiptoes)
- clicking noise
- sudden friendliness (more friendly than usual, unwilling to leave you)
- trances (will often sit there doing nothing for minutes upon minutes)

Over the days...

*Day 1* - Doing everything normally, eating, drinking, walking around. Posture is hunched, coat is untidy. Noticeable amount of twitching.
*Day 2* - Not much different from day 1. Still eating and drinking, running around, still hunched and coat untidy. Lots of twitching.
*Day 3* - Slight lack of interest in exercising. Eating and drinking less. Going into trances often but coming out of them quite quickly. Lots of twitching.
*Day 4* - Extreme lack of interest in movement. Eating and drinking same as day 3. Going into trances for long periods of time. Lots of twitching.
*Day 5* - Barely moving. Not eating much or drinking. Spending most time in trances. Seizures. Random jumping. Extreme twitching. Eventually resulting in death.

2 mice with this illness only lasted for 5 days. One mouse did not have antibiotics as it was pretty much a mystery as to what it could be. My mouse was given antibiotics but it didn't appear to make any difference as it did not prolong her lifespan any more than the mouse which did not receive antibiotics.

This really is a mystery to me. I have been researching everywhere. I even took my mouse to the vets, and she could not come to a conclusion - hence prescribing the mouse antibiotics in hope that it would somehow help. It may have helped, or it may not have. Either way, it made no difference to the lifespan of the mice with this particular illness. If anyone knows what this could be, then please let me know. Other than that, make sure you are aware of this illness. At the moment, it appears there is nothing you can do if your mouse gets this illness except keep them comfortable. It's a horrible, horrible thing. My sweetheart died in my hands this evening from a seizure. I don't think my heart's ever felt more broken.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Mice can and do hide many symptoms of things that are ailing them, the length of time can be upto 4 weeks hence the ideal quarantine period being this time frame.

Many ailments by the time they do show symptoms are too far advanced for any real benefit of antibiotics to have effect as these are usually given over a 7 day period.

The symptoms you have described sounds like something that has been contracted by wild mice via contamination of food or bedding, sorry can`t remember the name of it but it does have an incubation period of 4 weeks where no symptoms of illness is shown, unfortunately by the time symptoms do appear the prognosis is bleak even with antibiotics as not enough time for the antibiotics to work effectively, and stronger antibiotics may have the reverse effect.

Contamination of feed or bedding by wild mice is something which has been mentioned in previous topics and does appear to be on the increase in certain parts of the world.

The pet industry as a whole many would have noticed has resulted in many of the specialist pet stores going out of business along with their experienced staff seeking employment in other areas. Major chain stores have been slowly introducing more pet products onto the shelves but lack staff with knowledge or experience of both pets and supplies to assist with problems that may occur. Not only the pet stores are being affected but even the smaller feed manufacturers may also be reducing their manufacturing of certain products and concentrating more on the popular ones just to keep their businesses going. I know a very good one close to my proximity has now ceased to manufacture all but wild bird products as they can no longer compete with the bigger companies who are supplying the chain stores at such low prices as they buy in such large quantities.

The knock on effect of the recent economic climate will be with us for some time as many manufacturers of feed products change their suppliers to save money for which we would not know about and doubt they will change back to the higher quality with the higher price as chain stores will continue to buy. Veterinary surgeons will also be having the knock on effect as the drugs available to them become more expensive and due to people being out of work going to the many good free veterinary sources that are available for those on low income. Veterinary surgeons have the most difficult task as to besides wanting to bring all the animals they see back to full health as quickly as possible have the added worry of viability is it worth a person spending 100`s of dollars on an animal that is only worth a few dollars, taking into account both the time it would take to bring the animal back to full health and the cost of the treatment, especially for those animals that are not covered by any insurance plan.

We as animal owners also have that difficult decision to make as to when to take the animal to a vet as in on day one of symptoms showing which is what we all should do really but appointments usually not that readily available or as in the regular case of being out of hours. Having knowledge and experience of many ailments helps us decide on the course of action and the keeping of notes will also aid the vet in their diagnosis, even something as simple as a change in brand can be significant, as can general housing notes and general medical notes on each animal, new animals introduced after the quarantine period into the mousery will have the notes attached to that animals record of it time in quarantine, a thorough background of the animal is invaluable to a vet and in some cases can be the difference of a quick effective treatment to a drawn out investigative one.

An example of this could be mice kept in tall containers aquariums/tubs with lack of ventilation reaching the lower levels, and lack of regular cleaning. Carbon dioxide will build up at floor level depending on the quantity of mice and frequency of cleaning can reach dangerous levels. Mouse symptoms head tilted and moving round in circles this affecting more than one mouse. First thing to come to mind if enclosure was not known would be an infection, antibiotics would therefore be administered by a vet and rightly so as lack of information about the enclosure would make them presume the mice are kept in a cage. The actual problem with the mice is infact carbon dioxide poisoning to which antibiotics would not have any effect and chances are the mice have permanent brain damage. Treatment of such would be totally different.

I for one have been considering changing over to the lab blocks and no longer use hay as bedding but shredded paper towelling


----------



## Perluna (Oct 1, 2013)

I spent many hours researching the possibilities. We were always somewhat _aware_, because a relative of Tessy's died of a seizure (same as what she had). It just came on so suddenly. I do not think that it could be something contracted from the bedding, because she has been using the same stuff all her life and has always lived with her sister in the same bedding. My 2 other male mice and female also live in the same bedding, and they are fine. Her sister is extremely healthy, perky, and exceeding fantastic health. It's very odd, indeed. Thank you for the information, though. Unfortunately, I think it's going to remain a mystery for now as I can't physically prove anything. It's just a shame, it's heartbreaking for me but also imagining how much pain little Tess must have been in. If only there was a cure out there, she might have had a fighting chance.



pro-petz said:


> Mice can and do hide many symptoms of things that are ailing them, the length of time can be upto 4 weeks hence the ideal quarantine period being this time frame.
> 
> Many ailments by the time they do show symptoms are too far advanced for any real benefit of antibiotics to have effect as these are usually given over a 7 day period.
> 
> ...


----------

